# Steve M1911A1, this one's for you...



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

Hoping you haven't seen it already:

Colt Producing New Model 1903 Pistols - The Firearm Blog


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

But only 2,500 of them... Prices will be high, but there is hope that these are just a "teaser" First Edition type thing to be followed by a cheaper (less expensive) production run.


----------



## rustygun (Apr 8, 2013)

Would you take somthing like that to the range and shoot it or just look at it?


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

rustygun said:


> Would you take somthing like that to the range and shoot it or just look at it?


Shoot it - that's why they make them.


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

Very cool! Would like to have one of these.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

*DJ Niner*;

Cool, indeed.
I'll take the entire set: One M.1903 (in .380), and one Gatling Gun (in .45-70-405).

I have a close friend who is a retired general officer. So I asked him about his General Officer's Pistol.
Well, nowadays it's a Colt's Officers' Model .45, first of all, and second, they don't _give_ it to you. They only lend it. If you want to take it home with you, you have to pay for it.


----------



## Hurryin' Hoosier (Jan 8, 2011)

When will the new "Model M"s be available?


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

150 years ago they did not even lend the Officers their side arms they had to buy them.


----------

